# Do you like Isabelle?



## Bitty (Mar 10, 2019)

I remember when I first got AC:NL I really didn't like her, I found her peppy-ness annoying. She's kind of grown on me now though, so I'm curious what is everyone else's opinion.


----------



## Vikaela (Mar 10, 2019)

Not really. I think I’ve always found her annoying and a little bit creepy.
I’m kind of indifferent towards her now.


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 10, 2019)

I love her! Always have since I first played New Leaf!


----------



## duckyducky (Mar 10, 2019)

I adore her <3
I never found her overly sweet or annoying. She's too cute : " )


----------



## Snowesque (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah, I like her personality a lot. She can be pretty spunky when she needs to though. The messages she gives if you complain about your villagers are something haha.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 11, 2019)

Yes, she's not my favorite, but I do find her quite cute and enjoy talking to her when she's out of Town Hall. I feel like I get to see more of her personality on those occasions.


----------



## Flare (Mar 11, 2019)

While she can get irritating when attempting to place a PWP somewhere in town she makes up for it honestly.


----------



## slatka (Mar 11, 2019)

i didn't really care for isabelle when i first started animal crossing new leaf and it stayed that way for awhile, but thats changed and i like her now definitely not my favourite but shes doing well.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 11, 2019)

I don't really understand why Isabelle gets so much hate, to be honest. I think she's cute


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 11, 2019)

neutral leaning positive


----------



## carackobama (Mar 11, 2019)

I love her, but she’s definitely not one of my top NPCs or anything! I tend to prefer the slightly more underrated ones <3


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2019)

Who wouldn't like her?


----------



## cornimer (Mar 11, 2019)

I don't hate her but I don't like how she's basically the face of the series now. If she had a very minor role (or no role) in AC Switch I'd be happy.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 11, 2019)

Yes! At first, she kinda annoyed me but now, I love her.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 11, 2019)

I’m the kind of person who don’t like Isabelle. I personally prefer the character in my avatar and signature that’s only made one appearance (Two counting Amiibo Festival) in a Nintendo game.


----------



## Suicune (Mar 11, 2019)

I love her. It was really comforting at the beginning of the game to have an NPC act so nice towards me.


----------



## StaleCupcakes17 (Mar 11, 2019)

I do like isabelle im just not obsessed with her. However she really is a super sweet and cute character


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 11, 2019)

I don't hate her, but I'm not super in love with her either. She's alright. At first in the beginning I disn't like her cause I thought she was tryin to steal my job. After confirmation that she couldn't see herself as mayor, I warmed up to her. But she's def not my fav. That spots for Celeste, with Katrina and Luna tied for second.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 11, 2019)

I dont mind isabelle. She is just there to help you and I like that. I'm still wanting a switch and smash ultimate. I really want to play her in smash. Almost got her once when she appeared as a new challenger from a friend's Switch but I somehow SDed cause i was too low for my up special to reach up the ledge of the stage. I was pissed. i was playing random and got donkey kong


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 12, 2019)

I do. It's not hard to see why she's so popular. She can be a bit annoying when placing bridges though. lol


----------



## Alyx (Mar 13, 2019)

I wuv Isabelle! I wish I would find her sleeping in town hall more often. Poor baby. I rarely do PWPs and official mayoral business, so, go sleep, baby.


----------



## Prodigu (Mar 14, 2019)

Isabelle is nice, she's a doggo and most doggo are nice


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 14, 2019)

I like Isabelle. She isn't my absolute favorite special character, but I see no reason to dislike her.


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 14, 2019)

I love Isabelle. I've always thought she was cute, and I love how driven she is with her work.


----------



## CadenzaCherries (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm honestly surprised to discover that there are people who DON'T like Isabelle D: I love her and I wish I could send her gifts and letters! I bought her amiibo (and Digby's) so I could give her a nice house in HHD.


----------



## Envy (Mar 14, 2019)

I have no opinion one way or the other.


----------



## Wickel (Mar 14, 2019)

I loved her at the beginning. I don't really care about her now.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 18, 2019)

I mean she's alright, she doesn't really do anything that makes me like or dislike her. However I'm not sure how I feel about Nintendo pushing her as the main mascot, as indicated by inclusion in smash. I think Tom Nook/KK/Resetti are a lot more iconic, but Nintendo is obviously appealing towards the cutesy aspect nowadays.


----------



## joey ^_^ (Mar 18, 2019)

I love her!!!!! She's super cute and she works so hard huhu take a break once in a while bb (( i really liked the first few days of having a town and you ask her for advice for living there and she asks you for seashells huhu i would give her anything please take the whole beach if you so wish i love u ;A;


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 18, 2019)

I absolutely adore her, I never found her annoying.. she’s so kawaii! ^^


----------



## Animecafe102 (Mar 18, 2019)

I love her lol, I like her brother more though, cuz digby is precious


----------



## Bcat (Mar 18, 2019)

I've loved her ever since she was introduced and now I can't imagine animal crossing without her!


----------



## maple22 (Mar 18, 2019)

I like Isabelle, but she's rather overrated.


----------



## seliph (Mar 19, 2019)

i could honestly take her or leave her lol, i just know i like her infinitely better than digby (don't @ me)


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 19, 2019)

I do like her because she's cute. But I dislike her function in the game. The game makes her so restrictive that it's annoying. That's just the game though, not really poor Isabelle's fault lol.


----------



## jae. (Mar 19, 2019)

Eh I'm neutral on her. There are other NPCs I like less (just tell me my HHA score, Lyle. I _know_ when your guys check my house out each day, I _know_ what they're looking for, I _know_ they like my plants because they liked them the last time I asked you) but there are also other NPCs I like way more. 

I agree with others here that the one thing I dislike about her is that she's being forced as the face of the franchise. Sorry Isabelle, but no amount of saying hi to me each time I load up the game will change the fact that when I hear 'Animal Crossing', the first thing I think of is paying exorbitant amounts of money to Tom Nook to build myself a mansion.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Mar 19, 2019)

Can I choose "kind of," instead? I don't mind Isabella, but she's certainly not my favorite NPC in the series.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 20, 2019)

Isabelle is definitely one of my favorite NPCs. I didn't think of her too much when I first started playing, but in the recent years, I grew to like her a lot. So yes, I do like Isabelle.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 22, 2019)

_*Looks towards my hundreds of rants about Isabelle being a forced and shilled mascot who hogs all the attention in a franchise that once focused on its huge main cast and never needed a defacto mascot, while also whining about how the AC fandom used to be better in 2012 because people actually cared about more than one character, and then continuing to bawl about how nobody likes MY favorite special NPC anymore and that this is somehow her fault (Because I'm pretty sure it partially is)*_

Can't say I'm a fan


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2019)

I wish there was a meh option or something. When I first started playing I wasn't a fan of her, and I'm still not lol
Though I may have actually hated her more, I wrote a poem a while back about how annoying she was.

Nowadays I like her design and appeal, but I'm still not really fond of her as an AC character. The only times I really encounter her in-game is when I'm trying to set up a PWP and that always gets really frustrating. Honestly if it weren't for that I might like her more. Maybe they'll give her some more stuff to do in the next game.


----------



## simplehobbit (Mar 24, 2019)

I love her so much! I think it's because she and I are very similar. I'm a little... peppy. Most of my friends aren't, though! It's nice to see her and get away from the negativity.


----------



## reririx (Mar 25, 2019)

I don't mind her tbh. I don't dislike her and I don't love her. She's okay haha.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Mar 25, 2019)

Isabelle is my daughter and I want to love and protect her, lol.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Mar 30, 2019)

I really dislike her, I find her annoying and silly.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 30, 2019)

Isabelle is overall quite okay, although I wouldn't call her one of my favorite NPCs to be honest. Sometimes, she's just annoying af, like in New Leaf for example where she just couldn't stop complaining about the space for PWPs I wanted to build even if there was plenty of free area available for them. Then again, she's has her good moments where she's pretty neat, like her appearance in Super Smash Bros. Ultimate for another example which IMO it's one of her best ones.


----------



## Mary (Mar 30, 2019)

Kind of indifferent. She’s definitely cute, but I think she’s a little overrated compared to some of the other characters. I also don’t really understand why she’s suddenly the star of Animal Crossing merch and art and stuff because she’s pretty new to the series. I don’t have an issue with her, I just don’t get why she’s the figurehead when characters like nook were a big deal first.


----------



## auroral (Apr 5, 2019)

I've always liked her! I think her design is really cute, and I love her personality. As dumb as it is, I always feel like she's really excited to see me whenever I open my game, and there are some days where I really need to feel that feeling. 

Only problem I have with her is how picky she is with pwp placement but YA KNOW. What ya gonna do lmao.


----------



## Coach (Apr 5, 2019)

She's cute, I don't really like her personality personally but I get why it's the way it is. I dislike her being used as the mascot of Animal Crossing, though, I much prefer K.K. slider. I also slightly dislike the fact that she's the one to greet you upon startup (and not one of the villagers at random), but that's mainly because I've played the Gamecube version so prefer it that way. Overall, I wouldn't say I dislike her but I'm not a huge fan. I'm glad she got into Smash, at the very least.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 6, 2019)

I like her, although recently ever since she got into Smash I kind of slowly got tired of her face being plastered on everything Animal Crossing. I just, want AC to be about everything and not have a set mascot. I still love her for being an adorable lil' pupper who has helped me with my mess of a town.
_Digby's my favourite twin tho-_


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 8, 2019)

She is kind of annoying. When she suggested the dream suite by saying she was asleep but dreaming about work, I just felt like screaming "That's it! Take a vacation now Isabelle! Your mayor orders it." She is a bit more fun in Smash because she makes a bunch of cute faces when you taunt.


----------



## Ossiran (Apr 8, 2019)

I love her, but I also agree that plastering her face everywhere can get a little tiring. I definitely hope she's in the game, though.


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 9, 2019)

At first I didn't like her because I thought she was annoying, but she has grown on me. She's still annoying though especially when it comes to placing pwps.


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 9, 2019)

I love/hate her.


----------



## maralacesphye (Apr 11, 2019)

I love Isabelle for everything except for her goshdarn practicality when it comes to placing public works projects. Izzy, please, let me place this flower bed exactly between these two houses, it'll make those two spaces inbetween look amazing...
I do very much appreciate how much she carries, especially on the record-keeping side of things, for the town and the Mayor. Any time I run off on a hiatus because I forgot to pick up the game for a few days and got ashamed, she's back there holding everything together...
I am, perhaps, what the kids would call "sentimental".


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 11, 2019)

I love Isabelle; she's so cute and dedicated to her job.  I always feel bad when I go back to Canaan and she says she's been running things for me.  Isabelle's always trying her best no matter what task she's given, and she's really hard to dislike in my opinion.


----------



## hamster (Apr 11, 2019)

shes ok i wouldnt mind her being in the next game but hopefully not as a big role


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 14, 2019)

I really loved her when I first started playing. I thought she was so cute and such a nice helper. She has just kept growing on me since


----------



## ShizukaJoestar (Apr 19, 2019)

Isabelle is a good secretary, though sometimes she can be a bit too nervous at times. Overall, she's a really cute Shih Tzu (that's the actual breed for Isabelle and her brother Digby).


----------



## Marte (Apr 19, 2019)

Shes cute, but I'm not a fan. Bob-bob.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 21, 2019)

I like her because she?s cute. Much more when she wears glasses. I even have a plush toy of her and man, I really want to squish her ears (not in a painful way)!


----------



## hange (Apr 21, 2019)

.


----------



## Nyxx (Apr 21, 2019)

Always loved Isabelle! She isnt my favorite but I think shes adorable


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 21, 2019)

No. Mostly because yellow is my least favorite color, lol


----------



## Beanz (Apr 22, 2019)

I really like Isabelle, even though it’s kinda creepy how she’s in the town hall 24/7.


----------



## mimituesday (Apr 23, 2019)

i don't have very strong feelings about isabelle, but i would be sad if she was gone.


----------



## MayorMissy (Apr 27, 2019)

I love her!


----------



## Pellie (Jun 22, 2019)

She's in fact one of my favorite AC/Nintendo characters out there.


----------



## Liability (Jun 22, 2019)

when i first played pc, i was kind of indifferent. she's not a major part of pc so i didn't see her often. in nl, however, she just got annoying really fast. i don't like her now


----------



## Shayden (Jun 22, 2019)

@everyone who voted no

i'm coming for you


----------



## Frequency (Jun 22, 2019)

I hate Isabelle and I hate the fact that she's basically the face of Animal Crossing now. I never really liked her when I first saw her because, to me, she was (and is) a very ugly dog... but as I kept playing, it gave me good reasons to hate her.



Spoiler: reasons why I hate her



Everyone who likes or loves her thinks she's a sweet "secretary", but in reality, she's just very guilt trippy.
I've discussed elsewhere that she's very guilt trippy, but when I said specifically in quotes what could be considered that to me, others have argued against it, saying that she's just so hardworking and how could I possibly view that in such ways?

Yes, the thing with the PWPs can be annoying, but that's not even the part that bothers me. It's her character.
She says a lot of things to make you feel bad for her. Whether it's her intention or not, there's just many times where she mentions things that shouldn't even need to be mentioned, but then apologizes for mentioning it. She's just very apologetic. She acts like we're going to punish her for talking about those things.

I'm also not a fan of her constant positive attitude. I've never liked anyone like that, it just feels all fake. Even if it's not fake, it's just not my cup of tea to deal with someone positive all the time.

Examples of situations or things I hate from her:
1. When you're first starting your town and you can do the extra things for her in that tutorial sort of way to earn tools, she asks about you going to the beach and if you could bring her a seashell. I can give you the exact dialogue she says for this:
"...Oh! I know! If you have the time, why don't the two of us go down there together right now!"
"It would be nice to find a seashell to take home as a souvenir of our little trip..."
"Ah! Oh my! I should apologize! That was too bold of me, wasn't it?"
"Really, it would be enough if you from time to time pressed Y to quickly pick up some seashells."
"If you happen to go down to the beach and remember that, it would be a nice thing to do...for me."
(after getting a seashell for her)
"Also, it would make me really happy if you'd pick me up a seashell as a souvenir of your little trip there..."
(decides to give it to her)
"Oh my! You actually remembered to bring me a seashell?!"
_Yes, Isabelle, I *actually* brought you a seashell because otherwise I can't progress.
_Also, the fact that she said "...for me" with the blushing emote made me cringe.

2. There is another time where she apologizes again for talking about her home and to not tell her brother for whatever reason.
"Oh! Mayor [name]! Have you settled in and finished unpacking?"
(says yes)
"Wow! Really?! You must be pretty efficient when it comes to moving!"
"My bedroom is completely full of unpacked cardboard boxes, and it feels like I moved so long ago!"
"Sorry! Please don't tell my brother! I don't let him into my room for just this reason! Ahem!"
Stop. Apologizing. For. Talking. About. Yourself.

3. When you don't get on in a long time, she'll talk about how she filled in your shoes for you and did as much as she could, when that could be far from the truth. She can't even do the weeds, she has to hire someone else to do it for her. She doesn't take care of my villagers while I'm away, she doesn't do public works projects for me (as much as she loves to control where they can and can't go), and if my town isn't a Beautiful Town, she doesn't take care of the flowers either. So what does she do while any of us is away? Nothing. Absolutely nothing.



I feel like there's more I have to list in there, but I currently can't think of them.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 22, 2019)

I like her yes, but that's it. I think she's kinda nice and looks cute but I don't LOOOVE her or anything. She's just nice yeah


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 23, 2019)

Isabelle?s really nice but I don?t really like her, her personality is too boring for me.
Plus I?m not really a small dog person. If I had to choose; I?d way rather pick an uchi or cranky cat to take her place. They?d be way more interesting!


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2019)

I love her, I find her so charming and sweet and caring.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 27, 2019)

yes! and anyone who doesnt like her is missing out bc she's a legend


----------



## Sheanor (Jun 27, 2019)

I think she's cute but I don't love her. I feel she's taken the spot light away from multiple characters to a single entity. 
Maybe it's the people I talk to but everyone's favourite NPC has seemed to become Isabelle and no one wants to talk about the other NPCs. 

Before a single NPC didn't really dominate the screen; Tom Nook made you work for your house yes but he didn't feel overwhelmingly present and KK Slider, Mable, Blathers, Cooper, Resetti, Katie, Blanca, Timmy & Tommy, Gracie all felt special and not an after thought. No single NPC should feel more important than another and with the introduction of Isabelle I feel like no other NPC could ever shine as much.

But she is cute, but I just wish she had a lesser role.


----------



## matt (Jun 27, 2019)

She's not my favourite character. My favourite is Brewster and tortimer


----------



## Speeny (Jul 2, 2019)

Yup!


----------



## CatSoul (Jul 7, 2019)

I find it hard to believe anyone could not like Isabelle. She's just so...well, Isabelle.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jul 7, 2019)

Yeah I quite like Isabelle. She is so sweet and kind. I love how hard working she is toward making the town a better place! She really seems to care for you,the villagers and the well being of the town. I just love how hard she tries to make every festival exciting and wants everyone to have a good time. I couldn't imagine anyone better for the job than Isabelle. She also has such an adorable design! I really like her a lot and couldn't imagine anyone else taking her place.


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 8, 2019)

Yeah, I guess I do. I mean, it's not like I have the strongest feelings towards her but she's trying her best, generally cares about the town and who probably should be the mayor herself cuz she won't leave it for 2 years


----------



## Melodie (Jul 15, 2019)

Mary said:


> Kind of indifferent. She?s definitely cute, but I think she?s a little overrated compared to some of the other characters. I also don?t really understand why she?s suddenly the star of Animal Crossing merch and art and stuff because she?s pretty new to the series. I don?t have an issue with her, I just don?t get why she?s the figurehead when characters like nook were a big deal first.



That's exactly how I feel too when it comes to Isabelle. She's overall quite ok, but just a litte bit 
overrated. I guess they using her as the mascot of the Animal Crossing franchise because of her 
cute appearance and her popularity. Then again, I do wonder what they gonna do with Isabelle 
when New Horizons comes out, as it seems she doesn't appear right at the beginning of the game 
and also have a different role now? 

Who knows, maybe Nook gets now the attention since he's the key character in NH and not Isabelle, 
who was the key character back in New Leaf by being your assistant.


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 20, 2019)

I mean you couldn't possibly play the game without her, that just wouldn't be animal crossing. At the same time she is so annoying! She talks so much and when you first play, she's even worse: inviting herself into your house, talking even more than the usual rate. I also feel like that her character doesn't allow players to really be a mayor in new leaf. Again, couldn't play an animal crossing game without her. It's a love hate relationship.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

Yes, she's cute. I think she's a better mascot than Nook would be or any other recurring character. And I like her more than having a random villager represent the game. I guess she's basically Goldie in a "she's actually not a villager so we're not picking a favorite" kind of way.


----------



## TSquared (Jul 20, 2019)

Love, love, love her. I started my foray into AC with New Leaf, so Isabelle was the first NPC I bonded with (didn't pick up Wild World or City Folk until much later). For better or for worst, Isabelle is synonymous with the franchise to me - can't imagine NOT having her around moving forward.


----------



## seeds (Jul 20, 2019)

i love her so much, she really is cute and desperate to help out the mayor ! couldn’t imagine what the game would be like without her


----------



## Dude.. (Jul 23, 2019)

she's not a favorite of mine. never got attached to her so if she magically disappeared I wouldn't be sad about it


----------



## Reckoner (Aug 1, 2019)

Nah.
She isn't very cute either. (Except for that video of her singing in HHD.)


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 1, 2019)

Isabelle is so nice and gentle. She loves everyone in town and helps with everything the mayor (me) does. I agree with seeds, i dont know what we would do without her.


----------



## nekotown (Aug 3, 2019)

Yes. I think she is very nice and helpful.


----------



## OakOwl (Aug 3, 2019)

would die for Isabelle


----------



## xhyloh (Aug 5, 2019)

She's my favorite! I love that you can hear her little bells jingling as she walks~ Cosplaying her is one of my dreams tbh


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 11, 2019)

She reminds me of annoying moe-bait characters from fanservice anime to be honest. I find her really grating and _too_ saccharine, even for a game like AC.


----------

